# Hunting Dress code?



## Charlotte&&Prince (11 November 2013)

I'm hunting my boy this year and was looking for advice on the dress code.
It's my second time hunting and the first time was when I was little. We're going for the Boxing Day meet. I was planning on wearing my fawn jodhpurs, tweed jacket, shirt and tie with my black ariat boots and gaiters. Along with my black hat, hairnet, black gloves and my short riding crop. Would I get away with this? Someone said to me that only under 18's should wear tweed all season but I'm not really willing to spend money on anything other than feed and livery at this time of year, especially when I'm only going for one meet, possibly two, this year!
For him: mane and tail plaited, how many plaits just that his mane is quite thick even when it's pulled? His usual brown tack, grackle bridle and dutch gag on second ring, brown or black numnah. Do I boot him up or not? So many people have told me how the mud has caused rubs on their legs and been more trouble than they're worth. 
 Also he's not a kicker but I was planning on putting a red ribbon in his tail as a precaution as he's never been in a situation like it, should I put a green ribbon in as well or would the red alone be enough?
I just don't want to get there and be ripped to shreds by the hunting regulars. Thank you!


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 November 2013)

With the greatest of respect, Boxing Day is a very unwise choice for the first time with hounds for your horse.


----------



## Charlotte&&Prince (11 November 2013)

With the greatest of respect, I wasn't asking for your opinion on what I choose to do with my horse and since you don't know my horses way of going I don't think it's your place. I asked a question because I wanted an answer to it not because I want your input on what I choose to do with my horse. Thank you.


----------



## jrp204 (11 November 2013)

You should be fine, I doubt anyone will mind tweed, just aim to be as smart as possible. I wouldn't put red and green in his tail, green should be fine if you're happy he's not a kicker. No boots on him.
TBF, AA does have a valid point and your response wasn't necessary, our local hunt has more accidents on the busy days, Boxing day & Opening Meet, it is generally manic. If your horse hasn't been before I would try to get out a couple of times before Boxing day, nothing like having a ballistic horse to ruin your (and potentially others) day.
I will now wait to be shot down.........


----------



## Countryman (11 November 2013)

People do have a point about being careful if you go on Boxing Day-it is generally an unorganised mob! 

Green Ribbon not Red I'd say-you don't think he'll kick but he is young. I'd keep near the back to start with and see how he goes. 

Tweed should be fine, as this is your first season in some time. If you get addicted, it'd be best to invest in a proper coat, but you tweed is perfectly acceptable as its your first time, and as its Boxing Day there will be loads of fairly new people also in Tweed. Just make sure your warm enough under it! 

Boots are your choice, depends on what your hunt country is like. I'm unsure about what you mean by a short riding crop?
Otherwise I hope it goes well, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Charmin (11 November 2013)

Hi OP,

I'm afraid I'm going to have to agree with AdorableAlice, and suggest Boxing Day isn't the best first meet for you or your horse. It tends to be very chaotic with a big, big turnout. It can be overwhelming even for the experienced hunters. Are you going with a friend on a nanny horse to help? It would be absolutely perfect if you could go to a meet or two before the Boxing Day hunt as some horses can react very differently than expected on their first time which could be a bit of a disaster on the huge meet that Boxing Day is! I'm saying this as someone who has experienced a disaster on Boxing Day - please, please learn from my mistakes. By all means go, but experience at a couple of meets beforehand would make the whole day a lot smoother and more enjoyable for the pair of you


----------



## Doug (11 November 2013)

A lot of your questions can be answered by visiting your local hunt's website. You might be hunting with the Four Burrow?

If so then please see this link:
http://fourburrow.co.uk/hunting-guideinformationetiquette

You should be fine in a tweed jacket, but I believe a stock and pin is more correct than shirt and tie after opening meet.


----------



## Goldenstar (11 November 2013)

Another here who would never take a horse for the first time on boxing day .


----------



## jess_asterix (11 November 2013)

Another person who also wouldn't take a horse for the first time on Boxing Day. 

You will be fine in tweed, a coloured stock would be more suitable or a cream check. Also green ribbon just so people are aware. 

Re boots, I used to boot one of mine up but his leg did get rubbed once, mine all go without boots now but most of our jumps are timber rails and we have some quite wet country so don't like the thought of wet boots on all day. I do put over reaches on my one horse though. 

I would maybe contact the secretary of the hunt you wish to go out with and see if he can suggest a quieter day or two before boxing day that you could go to, you don't need to stay out all day just good for them to understand what is going on as there is often a lot of standing around at the meet on Boxing Day which can be quite a task in itself.


----------



## Charmin (11 November 2013)

And if you do go with a green ribbon it's good practice to stay near the back of the field to avoid any issues in the dense middle of the field


----------



## jrp204 (11 November 2013)

Doug said:



			A lot of your questions can be answered by visiting your local hunt's website. You might be hunting with the Four Burrow?

If so then please see this link:
http://fourburrow.co.uk/hunting-guideinformationetiquette

You should be fine in a tweed jacket, but I believe a stock and pin is more correct than shirt and tie after opening meet.
		
Click to expand...

Not quite FBH country but down the right end of the country.


----------



## Doug (11 November 2013)

I will be honest, it was a complete guess based on my somewhat legendary lack of geographical awareness :-D


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 November 2013)

Charlotte&&Prince said:



			With the greatest of respect, I wasn't asking for your opinion on what I choose to do with my horse and since you don't know my horses way of going I don't think it's your place. I asked a question because I wanted an answer to it not because I want your input on what I choose to do with my horse. Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

I apologise for offending you.  My opinion is based on decades of hunting, dozens of boxing days, dozens of days leading a child on each side of my horse on children meets, together with twenty years married to a hunt servant, so I think most people would agree I have a degree of experience and knowledge.  I doubt you will find many people introducing a horse, young or old, to hounds on either Boxing Day, the Opening Meet or in the bigger countries even a lawn meet.  It was rude of me to doubt your experience of hunting a novice horse.

I hope you enjoy your day and in addition to the dress code advice you have been given, please remember the Boxing Day Cap goes directly to hunt staff and you may find is an increased amount for the day, that hunting only takes place at the generosity of landowners and it is a privilege to cross their land.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (11 November 2013)

Totally agree with AA. Without wishing to sound rude the best part of Boxing day is when the ones who only hunt on _high days __and __holidays_ have gone home. Will often take the more tolerant cob on a Boxing Day rather than one of the serious hunters.


----------



## becca1305 (11 November 2013)

Sorry but although I am a novice in hunting compared to many on this board I must agree that AA does have a point that you should consider. As you point out she doesn't know your horse, but if you havent been out hunting on this horse then how do you know its way of going out hunting? If it is an experienced hunter then fair enough, but otherwise please do consider that your horse may be entirely different when it sees hounds. My incredibly sweet, can do anything with, experienced competitor, and jumps the moon mare who had been foot perfect on fun rides lost the plot (along with her sense of self preservation) when I took her hunting. I have owned her for years from a just backed youngster and could have sworn I knew her inside out. Luckily with careful introduction to cubbing this season she has now settled well . That said I did take her out last boxing day as my friend had others cancel on her last minute, and I had a new bit in that I had more control with. I managed to keep out the way and under control with careful management so its not undoable, and your horse could be foot perfect , but people are only mentioning that it is a busy day and inadvisable as a first day out for your, your horse, and other peoples' well being. Otherwise enjoy! Our boxing day meet is beautiful and the cap is very fittingly donations to the air ambulance .

Attire wise you will fine. Green ribbon not red if he isn't known to kick, and if you end up near the hounds make sure you keep him facing them. Boots is a personal choice and also depends on the country you will be crossing. Personally I boot mine, but she isn't prone to boot rubs. I've always been told technically 11 or 13 plaits in mane for hunting, but I opt for whatever looks smartest so long as its odd numbers in mane with forelock to make even.


----------

